# Trap exercises?



## MASON DIXON (Oct 15, 2014)

You guys do anything different besides shrugs to work on the traps? I normally just load up a barbell or the smith deadlift machine and go to town. I've tried the shrugging on the calf machine also, didn't care for it.

Thoughts?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2014)

Deadlifts and overhead barbell presses.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 15, 2014)

What Dys just said.  You want a set a traps dont load a deadlift machine....... Load a barbell with some heavy and pull that shit up off the floor........Traps will come quick.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2014)

What DYS said is right. My traps are pretty thick and I can OHP 225x9.

Oh yea and squats with a yoke bar do a good job too.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2014)

Deadlifts, farmers walks, ohp.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2014)

Squats bench and deads for starters. Don't underestimate the power of isometric contraction.

One of my other favorites are shrows. Do barbell rows but at a 45 degree bend at the waist


----------



## MASON DIXON (Oct 15, 2014)

10-4 gentleman appreciate the advise


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 15, 2014)

Deadlifts for sure. Get yoked!


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nothing like having some nice traps!  I like the leverage shrug machine and cable upright rows.  Just worked them today and feeling the burn right now....


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 15, 2014)

Heavy deads, rack pulls, farmer walks, OHP, and if you do shrugs, light weight and a shit ton of reps. Talking shrugs for sets of 25 to 50.


----------



## shenky (Oct 15, 2014)

lighter weight, more reps


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2014)

Synthol works good too.


----------



## don draco (Oct 15, 2014)

Deadlifts are #1.


----------



## Azog (Oct 15, 2014)

Barbell shrugs over everything. Varying grip widths, reps between 8-20 and iso holds for 0-6 seconds. I only ever do 3 sets. The holds (as POB mentioned) are not to be forgotten for traps. Just make sure your squeeze the shit out of them. Don't listen to me though, my traps are way too ****ing big for my body and I only shrug 1x a month max. Doesn't take much for mine to runaway as far as growth.


----------



## bvs (Oct 15, 2014)

only thing i have to add is upright rows


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 15, 2014)

all the above are great especially deads and OHP (my favorites BTW). However, I found dumbbell shrugs took my traps to another level.  I have a thick neck and a head like a fire hydrant (I need a bottle of Tylenol to relieve a head ache)  so my traps although were respectable they were not proportionate with my upper body.  Its made a difference in the last year or so since Ive noticed this.  The little woman loves them and my t shirts fit even better.

Not too much weight as you shrug squeeze your shoulders together (behind your back) at the top of the movement then back to center and back down.  Go slow and be deliberate.  Its just a little thing but it make a big difference for me.

I never would have noticed this with out reading some of Seekers input into building on the muscles you already have and providing solid examples of how to do it.  Thank you buddy.


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone say deadlifts....  oh, and I find heavy deadlifts to help for the traps. If that doesn't work try this; Put a bar on the floor, load a lot of plates on each side, stand in the middle with the bar infront of you, reach down and pick the bar up, stop when you reach a standing position, put it down and repeat the process. 

Sorry, that's all I got.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody do face pulls? You can use the low cable pull machine with a rope or close grip handle....Pull and squeeze the shoulders together and hold.
(Pull the cable to your throat or chin)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2014)

i like to do them after i killed shoulders.Ill go to the bb shrugs followed by db shrugs.


----------



## bugman (Nov 1, 2014)

snake said:


> Did anyone say deadlifts....  oh, and I find heavy deadlifts to help for the traps. If that doesn't work try this; Put a bar on the floor, load a lot of plates on each side, stand in the middle with the bar infront of you, reach down and pick the bar up, stop when you reach a standing position, put it down and repeat the process.
> 
> Sorry, that's all I got.



That's some funny shit.  I like it.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 1, 2014)

Azog said:


> Barbell shrugs over everything. Varying grip widths, reps between 8-20 and iso holds for 0-6 seconds. I only ever do 3 sets. The holds (as POB mentioned) are not to be forgotten for traps. Just make sure your squeeze the shit out of them. Don't listen to me though, my traps are way too ****ing big for my body and I only shrug 1x a month max. Doesn't take much for mine to runaway as far as growth.


shrugs are the king heavy and a lot of reps


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 2, 2014)

**** heavy shrugs. The squeeze is the absolute most important part. 

I feel that there are some lifts you can go really heavy with and have a little bit shittier form and still make gains. I dont believe this to be true with shrugs. I see kids at the gym all the time loading the ****ing bar up swinging it around inside the squat rack, not making any progress. Just making a lot of noise. Really concentrating on the squeeze at the top and pulling your shoulder blades together is the most important part. 

Also, do rear barbell shrugs. Are your traps in the front of your neck or back? I never see anyone at the gym do rear bar shrugs yet thats where your traps are at, in the rear!

.02


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 2, 2014)

Rear barbell shrugs are where it's at!


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 3, 2014)

posted a day after I made my comment above...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzdszxyjnEE&list=UUJHroOyfde4rZLTL2Zmk1UQ


I see big mother****ers using 45 on each side and little kids with 3 45s on each side. I know some dont like Rich but it was just funny how this was posted a day after I said what I said above. 

Squeeze them traps!


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 3, 2014)

Upright rows fantastic


----------

